# What to do with all those scraps!



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I go to the thrift stores all the time and can find this tape all the time for pennies. Cool idea to use up all those little scraps.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/368943394448692461/


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

So when doing this, do you finger press as you go along (instead of iron pressing) and then do you peal all the paper off the backside afterwards?

I would think the neat thing about this is you can go a bit wonky and won't get off track. I was looking at some neat stripped binding ideas - and this would work great for that too.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

This is how I have done projects, like the spider web quilt, with the paper backing.
I use the flip and sew method to stitch the fabric onto the tape, between putting on each fabric, I press the fabric with my Clover mini iron. When I am done, I leave the paper backing on until it is sewn together as I don't want any stretching to occur. When the quilt top is finished, then take out the paper.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good way to use up scraps.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I do this all the time but with 6" lengths and then make them into 6"squares. I don't use the paper backing. I keep a bag of ironed & finished squares...use them all the time on my quilts and it keeps the scraps under control. These are in the borders on lots of scrappy quilts.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I would like to try that too!! I can always find ways to use my bits up and if this makes good binding all the better. I also like the thought of using it as sashing/borders on scrappy quilts too! i will have to write myself a note so I will remember to get some of these. Thanks for the tip. :thumb:

RHT


----------

